# Limited connectivity/connected with limited access



## nmccrea (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been using wireless internet on my laptop at work without any problems, until a few days ago. Now when I try to get online, I get a message saying connected with limited access and at the bottom of my screen where the status of the internet comes up, it has a caution sign, that says limited activity. I cannot get on line, but it says that I have an excellent signal. Please help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

I'd also like to see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## an_innocent_raj (Aug 26, 2007)

If you are Using Some Security on the network that means You are providing the wrong Security Code 
Check this i think this is the Problem


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Which is why I ask if any encryption is in use.


----------



## nmccrea (Sep 9, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\badintentions4>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : badintention-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1490 Dual Band WLAN Mini-Ca
rd
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-B6-2F-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2951:3901:e491:2716%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 10, 2007 4:37:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 11, 2007 4:37:48 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167778686
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.116.197.232
24.116.2.34
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : pen.apac.dell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-81-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e388:182f:356f:3f57:fe9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::182f:356f:3f57:fe9b%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.pen.apac.dell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5139D05E-4C13-4BBA-BB4A-B936D50F4
3E3}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.116.197.232
24.116.2.34
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\badintentions4>Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\badintentions4>Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights re
served.
'Copyright' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\badintentions4>
C:\Users\badintentions4>C:\Users\badintentions4>IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your IPCONFIG indicates you have a good connection to your wireless router.

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 192.168.1.1

Tell us the results.

PING 24.116.197.232

Tell us the results.

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------

